# General Mandolin Topics > Mandolin Cafe News Discussions >  D'Addario Introduces NS Micro Tuner

## NewsFetcher

The Mandolin Cafe has posted the following news release:
D'Addario Introduces NS Micro Tuner

D'Addario and Planet Waves is proud to announce the launch of the new NS Micro Tuner, the next iteration in its family of clip-on, headstock tuners. 

 



---------------------------

NOTE: You may use your board membership to comment on news articles published by the Mandolin Cafe. Your comments will appear here and also will be appended to the end of the news article for public viewing. Standard board membership posting guidelines apply.

----------


## greg_tsam

I had a Mini Tuner for a month before I gave it away.  It was unresponsive and inaccurate in a noisy, jam environment.  The snark is much better and i clip it on upside down so most can't see it.  The best selling point for the mini is it's diminutive size.  Too bad it's not a very good tuner.

----------


## D C Blood

Greg..that might have been the first generation of mini-tuners..I did the same thing, gave it a fair trial, then gave it away.  This new one will get the same chance... :Whistling:

----------


## greg_tsam

> Greg..that might have been the first generation of mini-tuners..I did the same thing, gave it a fair trial, then gave it away.  This new one will get the same chance...


Yea, I'm not biting on this one unless I get a discount like a $20 gift certificate from Musician's Fiend.

----------


## Paul Statman

Still too busy (because they can?). Maybe if they would simplify the tuner to be just a tuner. A440 only. ON/OFF switch as the only button. Less unused knobs and whistles, as far as my use goes. I don't remember the last time I used, needed, or felt the lack of metronome and other tuning modes on any tuner.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I have the latest incarnation of the PWCT12 NS Mini on all my mandolins (three color, green/yellow/red). I've found it to be completely responsive, even in loud environments. I won't use anything else.

----------


## greg_tsam

I guess the benefit of owning your own music store, Ted, is you get to play with all the latest gear.  What was your take on the previous model?

----------


## Russ Jordan

My experience with the original Mini tuner is positive, it works great.

----------


## Bill Baldridge

I am very happy with the original Mini tuner.  I have a blue, a  red, and a black Snark, but keep returning to the mini.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

I like the original one, too. This seems to track better, and having the 3rd color that lets you know you're getting close makes it more intuitive. I especially like how stealth it is. I leave them on my mandos permanently. Never have to look for a tuner now.

----------


## John Flynn

I like the original also. I bought a second one. They work fine for me even in noisy performance environments. I have used them on electric bass, mandolin and OM and gotten all good results. I leave them on all the time. Great product. 

Only one problem: Now I want two of the new ones!!! No problems with the old ones, I just like the latest and greatest. Also, I think the "flip screen orientation" button may be useful.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

One of the original minis each for my mandolins, one for the daughter's uke, one for my wife's 1947 Martin D-18. Love them, work great. Looking forward to testing this one out.

----------


## greg_tsam

To those that like the original, you must not have been in noisy environments.  Mine failed to lock on and read accurately when the Snark had no problems.  I was in a loud jam, surrounded by banjers.  The Mini just couldn't keep up.  I love the stealth factor but it's gotta work as a tuner first before looking cool by not being seen  :Smile:   Maybe Dietz Music could send me a "test" model?

----------


## Russ Jordan

I have used the Mini plenty in noisy environment--no problems.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> To those that like the original, you must not have been in noisy environments.


Glad to see you've been to all my gigs the past few years.

 :Smile:

----------


## Mike Floorstand

> Still too busy (because they can?). Maybe if they would simplify the tuner to be just a tuner. A440 only. ON/OFF switch as the only button. Less unused knobs and whistles, as far as my use goes. I don't remember the last time I used, needed, or felt the lack of metronome and other tuning modes on any tuner.


This one doesn't even have an ON/OFF switch  :Grin:

----------

bratsche

----------


## Dr H

Not sure why anyone would leave a tuner on an instrument _all the time_.

I don't leave capos on when I'm not using them; I don't leave audio cords plugged in if I'm playing acoustically; why would I leave a tuner on if I'm not tuning?

You clip-on, tune, remove, and play.

----------


## Russ Jordan

> Not sure why anyone would leave a tuner on an instrument _all the time_..


I have had my Mini on a varnished mandolin for a year and see no marks.  Why not leave it on?  I don't lose it, and its there when I need it.

----------


## greg_tsam

Well if all you fine folk say it's the bee's knees then I'm glad to hear it.   :Smile:

----------


## j. condino

I have one of the original minis that I bought about three months ago. When it works, I like it a lot, but it seems to eat batteries in about three days. I follow the directions, I turn it off every time, and still dead in three days....after four weeks of this, it sits in the unused obsolete electronics drawer..

One of the nice things about all of the recent tuners is that at the rate they keep shrinking, we'll likely be able to buy one that is just a featherweight thin adhesive strip in a couple of years. What I'd like most of all is a tuner that actually works, when you need it to work, and was built to military spec standards. I wanna be able to step on it, have it fall on the ground, cold weather, hot weather, waterproof , and all the rest of the day to day use that I put them through. All of the tuners I find seem to have the number one concern of a cheap price rather than a working tool; $20 each three or four times a year is no bargain. Do any of the people who design these things actually hang out with real musicians who drink and smoke and yell and laugh from deep down inside and generally ruckus about playing music all night long like all of my friends and customers do? We're not exactly a delicate crowd... :Wink: 

j.
http://condino.com

----------


## Ron McMillan

I had heard that there was a new Micro Mini in the works, and am glad to see it is here and that it looks even better than the original.

I have had the original for more than a year. It sits permanently in place just north of the nut and behind the headstock where it is not unseemly, doesn't spoil the look of the instrument, is away from threatening the maker's logo (and from the threat of being broken against another player's instrument) - and doesn't even need removed when the instrument goes in a case. The placement of this tuner is *the* main key to its appeal. I'm pleased to see that the clip mechanism has had some attention, and impressed that a metronome function is now included.

I live in north Thailand, so finding a dealer who stocks them might be an issue, but I can foresee one or two of these new tuners in my near future - and even more time spent in a drawer for my now redundant IMT and Snark tuners.

ron

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Not sure why anyone would leave a tuner on an instrument _all the time_.
> 
> I don't leave capos on when I'm not using them; I don't leave audio cords plugged in if I'm playing acoustically; why would I leave a tuner on if I'm not tuning?
> 
> You clip-on, tune, remove, and play.


Actually DH, I think you mean *you* do that. With the original Mini, the need to remove is no longer there. No need to protect the proud lines of the headstock, no need to protect the headstock logo, no need to worry about your tuner hitting another person's instrument or snagging on another player's sleeve. No need even to remove when the mandolin goes in the case. Apples and oranges.

----------


## John Flynn

> I have one of the original minis that I bought about three months ago. When it works, I like it a lot, but it seems to eat batteries in about three days...
> 
> ...What I'd like most of all is a tuner that actually works, when you need it to work, and was built to military spec standards.


I wonder if your mini isn't defective. I have rehearsed and performed weekly with mine for most of two years and I am just about to put the third new battery in it. 

I get what you're saying about military spec standards, but having worked in military procurement, I have to say that if a tuner were really MIL-SPEC, it would cost hundred of dollars. Remember the famous $400 hammer?

----------


## Russ Jordan

or could grandcanyonminstrel have gotten a bad batch of batteries?  My batteries seem to last just fine too.

----------


## Bill Baldridge

I don't expect a lot of Quality Control in $20 tuners.  That being said, I have had no issues with battery life on my mini.  I prefer it in a load jam.  I have it sitting right behind the nut and it seems to isolate my mandolin better than one sitting out at the top of the headstock.

----------


## coletrickle

I've had generation one for several years now and have not had to change the battery once, have not had issues with tuning in noising environments and have not had issues with marking on my mando. I leave it on all the time. It just nice to have it stay with the instrument when I need it. I like the additional features on this one...although not sure I need them all. I need to replace an old tuner anyway...so might be looking into this.

----------


## AlanN

Looks like Amazon has it for 9 clams. Is this the latest one?

Planet Waves PW-CT-12 NS Mini Clip-On Headstock Tuner

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I like to see opinions pared with data. Here's amazon's user based review of the Mini NS:

Reviews - 4.4 out of 5 stars (220)

5 star - 143
4 star - 42
3 star - 21
2 star - 5
1 star - 9

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> Looks like Amazon has it for 9 clams. Is this the latest one?
> 
> Planet Waves PW-CT-12 NS Mini Clip-On Headstock Tuner


No, not even the same name. New one is Micro, the one you're looking at is Mini.

 :Smile:

----------


## Nick Triesch

Original NS mini is the best tuner I have ever used.    The reason I leave it on my mandolin is that it is so small and secure...why not?   I will buy the new generation!!!   Nick

----------


## terzinator

Love my mini. Stays on the headstock always. Because, well... mini.

Looking forward to trying the micro. Because, well... micro.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## WireBoy

i love my NS Mini. i have several.  i have been putting them on all my instruments.  small, un-obtrusive, easy to use, work great and CHEAP!  I bought a few more from Dietze a few weeks ago.  i just checked out the Planet Wave's NS Micro promo page.  I notice, under Buy Now, that PW is using the same model number as the NS Mini (PW-CT-12) and at a higher price.  does the Micro usurp the Mini? and does it take over the same model number too?   i don't see the Mini still listed in their tuner lineup.  I'd like to try a Micro, but I'm a bit wary of using the Mini's model number to order it  maybe their www site needs a bit more proof-reading...

----------


## Dr H

Ron McMillan said: "With the original Mini, the need to remove is no longer there. No need to protect the proud lines of the headstock, no need to protect the headstock logo, no need to worry about your tuner hitting another person's instrument or snagging on another player's sleeve. No need even to remove when the mandolin goes in the case."

Cool.  So I just leave this on my mandolin, and I can tune the mandolin, the guitar, the bass, the charango, the mandola, the 12-string, and the tiple all from the mandolin?

Now that -is- worth $32.   :Smile:

----------


## ddawson2010

> Ron McMillan said: "With the original Mini, the need to remove is no longer there. No need to protect the proud lines of the headstock, no need to protect the headstock logo, no need to worry about your tuner hitting another person's instrument or snagging on another player's sleeve. No need even to remove when the mandolin goes in the case."
> 
> Cool.  So I just leave this on my mandolin, and I can tune the mandolin, the guitar, the bass, the charango, the mandola, the 12-string, and the tiple all from the mandolin?
> 
> Now that -is- worth $32.


Dr H - if you can do that, we'd like a video for sure -  :Wink: 

Don Dawson
Product marketing specialist
D'Addario / Planet Waves

----------


## JFDilmando

be careful when you are at their site and you click on buy it now.... all the sites they offer are giving you the "MINI"  NOT the "MICRO"....

the mini is the previous version.... I have yet to see where one can actually buy the micro....

----------


## Justus True Waldron

I've gotta admit I'm pretty amped for the micro. I bought a mini when they first came out and it's been on my mando headstock ever since. I've had to replace the battery once in that time, although I think that was mostly because I accidentally left it on for a while. I've never had an issue with it in a loud jam, or otherwise - and I've been in some loud jams. 

My one gripe with it was that it wasn't quite accurate enough to tune the string pairs perfect, but it gets close. I tune the top string to the tuner then the bottom by ear, and after getting used to that I've never had an issue. I use it on stage all the time like that. Since the micro is supposedly more sensitive I'm hoping this might no longer be needed. I for one think having a metronome right there might encourage me to actually practice with a metronome more...

I love that it is right there, and always right there. I own a snark too, but I can't tell you where in the world it is right now. My ns mini however is right where it always is. And since most people don't even see it on there, I never have people asking me to borrow it - which means I'll never loose it. Basically I'm just psyched to try the micro...

----------


## mrmando

I'll wait for the Nano.

How long before we see an instrument with the tuner built right into the headstock, or into the onboard preamp?

----------


## David Lewis

> I'll wait for the Nano.
> 
> How long before we see an instrument with the tuner built right into the headstock, or into the onboard preamp?


Not long at all...


http://www.crafterusa.com/guitar/m85-rs/

----------


## ddawson2010

Please be aware that the Micro isn't a "NEW" product" so much as an update to the Mini - the model number is the same. PW-CT-12. So you'll want to be sure that you're being shipped (if purchasing online) the updated version. Orders are just leaving our building in NY this week. So some stores will already have them but it will take time for all retail and e-tail locations to have the Micro version.

Don Dawson
Product Marketing Specialist
D'Addario / Planet Waves

----------


## JCook

I've got two of the NS Mini tuners (not the new Micro version) and I keep them on two of my guitars. I find them very good. I've had them for about two years, and have only changed the battery in one of them once. Haven't had any problems in loud environments; the work by vibration from the headstock, so room noise shouldn't affect them, and it doesn't seem to. The only problem I've noticed is that sometimes the low E string doesn't register well, or not at all. Then I tune the other strings and come back to the E and it usually works. Don't know why that is. But I really like these tuners. Now I want one of the new Micro ones, to see if the bass sensing has improved, but I also like the visual metronome idea.

Jack

----------


## ddawson2010

> I've got two of the NS Mini tuners (not the new Micro version) and I keep them on two of my guitars. I find them very good. I've had them for about two years, and have only changed the battery in one of them once. Haven't had any problems in loud environments; the work by vibration from the headstock, so room noise shouldn't affect them, and it doesn't seem to. The only problem I've noticed is that sometimes the low E string doesn't register well, or not at all. Then I tune the other strings and come back to the E and it usually works. Don't know why that is. But I really like these tuners. Now I want one of the new Micro ones, to see if the bass sensing has improved, but I also like the visual metronome idea.
> 
> Jack


Jack - sometimes there can be a resonant feedback that the piezo element struggles with - if you move the tuner slightly one direction or another (when available), it seems that the placement allows that frequency to register in a more fundamental way. This is somewhat emperical in that we've seen this happen - we've relocated the tuner and the problem seems to resolve itself.

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Please be aware that the Micro isn't a "NEW" product" so much as an update to the Mini - the model number is the same. PW-CT-12. So you'll want to be sure that you're being shipped (if purchasing online) the updated version. Orders are just leaving our building in NY this week. So some stores will already have them but it will take time for all retail and e-tail locations to have the Micro version.
> 
> Don Dawson
> Product Marketing Specialist
> D'Addario / Planet Waves


It seems to me that not even changing the model number is a needless recipe for confusion. Why on earth not give it a new number so that people don't get something other than what they think they are ordering? People here are already confusing the two models. It is a different (updated) tuner, in a different housing with new features - so why no new model number?

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Ron McMillan

> Ron McMillan said: "With the original Mini, the need to remove is no longer there. No need to protect the proud lines of the headstock, no need to protect the headstock logo, no need to worry about your tuner hitting another person's instrument or snagging on another player's sleeve. No need even to remove when the mandolin goes in the case."
> 
> Cool.  So I just leave this on my mandolin, and I can tune the mandolin, the guitar, the bass, the charango, the mandola, the 12-string, and the tiple all from the mandolin?
> 
> Now that -is- worth $32.


See above mentions by Scott and others about having one on each instrument. The Mini is so cool and so unobtrusive you'll not want to take it off. I do like your idea of tuning other instruments at the same time. Maybe we can ask PW to introduce a coffee-maker and a Sat Nav in the next model.

----------


## Phil Goodson

> I've had generation one for several years now and have not had to change the battery once, have not had issues with tuning in noising environments and have not had issues with marking on my mando. I leave it on all the time. ....


This seems to be an individual instrument issue.  I've had a mini on a couple of mandos for over a year with NO marks on the headstock finish.  But I've had them on others that left a white discoloration (*within an hour or so)* that DID *NOT* fade with time and had to be polished out.

Fresher varnish finishes seem to be the most sensitive, as expected.
Just my experience.  (I DO like the tuner though.)

P.S.   I've wondered why the top of the clip that shows from the front of the headstock couldn't be designed as a tight wrap-around design that wouldn't break the 'skyline' of the headstock outline.  It would then be almost invisible.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Bill Baldridge

> Cool.  So I just leave this on my mandolin, and I can tune the mandolin, the guitar, the bass, the charango, the mandola, the 12-string, and the tiple all from the mandolin?
> 
> Now that -is- worth $32.


Last night I tuned a friend's guitar with my mini by touching the neck of my mandolin to the neck of the guitar.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

> See above mentions by Scott and others about having one on each instrument. The Mini is so cool and so unobtrusive you'll not want to take it off. I do like your idea of tuning other instruments at the same time. Maybe we can ask PW to introduce a coffee-maker and a Sat Nav in the next model.


True I own that many but I don't leave them on the instrument when they're in the case. I have that many for convenience so there's one in the case all the time. I gig and rehearse with others pretty regularly so not having to move them from case to case is a convenience. I know there are people that have reported issues with them left on and finish, etc., but it hasn't bothered my Nugget or my '23 Gibson snakehead and I know plenty of others with my experience. If you have an instrument with a soft or brand new finish, maybe not a good idea to leave it on. This isn't rocket science. I have left them on accidentally for a few days without issue and have never replaced a battery, ever, after several years of use. As far as cost, whatever works for folks. $32? I spent a heck of a lot more than that on dinner with my wife last night.

----------


## terzinator

> P.S.   I've wondered why the top of the clip that shows from the front of the headstock couldn't be designed as a tight wrap-around design that wouldn't break the 'skyline' of the headstock outline.  It would then be almost invisible.


The unit is actually two parts: the tuner and the clip/mount. The tuner fits into the mount like a nail fits into a keyhole mount on a mirror or shelf or similar. 

I have a perverse desire to cut the clip/clamp off the mount and attach the mount to the back of the headstock with double-stick tape. THAT would be stealth. Perversely stealth.

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Ron McMillan

If I hadn't taken the Mini off the Mix A4 just now to check, I wouldn't know that it has not marked the finish in any way. Mine is a permanent fixture on there - or will be at least until I get my hands on a Micro.

Damage to finish is definitely an issue with some clip-on tuners. The spring on my Snark is so strong that it damaged the finish on my F5 copy. But that was my fault, as the headstock had been refinished only a couple of months before, and the surface hadn't properly cured. I polished that mark out as instructed by Cafe advisors, let the finish cure for another two or three months, and now have no issues with the Snark. Not that the Snark escapes from the drawer very often now.

ron

----------


## greg_tsam

> $32? I spent a heck of a lot more than that on dinner with my wife last night.


This, of course, is relative to your hourly wage and bank account.  :Smile:

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## Goodness

I have the new NS Micro and I love it. Before I got it I was using ClearTune on my iPhone. The NS Micro is simple and accurate and always there and ready to go.

----------


## Dr H

> I'll wait for the Nano.
> 
> How long before we see an instrument with the tuner built right into the headstock, or into the onboard preamp?


I've had a guitar with a tuner built in to the preamp for about 5 years.  Don't see any reason why it couldn't be done with an electrified mandolin.

----------


## Dr H

> Last night I tuned a friend's guitar with my mini by touching the neck of my mandolin to the neck of the guitar.


This sort of thing could touch off a whole new competition for the Guinness Book of World Records.  :Smile:

----------


## Bill Baldridge

> This sort of thing could touch off a whole new competition for the Guinness Book of World Records.


Maybe I am the world record holder as of a couple of days ago. 

Elderly's put a Micro in the mail today.  I will report and compare when it arrives.

----------


## Bill Baldridge

I just opened the box from Elderly's that brought my new NS Micro Tuner.  My first impression is that it tunes more quickly than my mini.  (I think it will take more testing to confirm this.) I like the three color readout:  red--out of tune, yellow--near tune, green--in tune.  I like the metronome more than I thought that I would.  It sits right behind the nut so is in my line of vision.  I like that you can change the screen orientation so it can be used above or below the headstock.  The ratchet that clips the tuner onto the headstock works more smoothly that the mini, is a bit slimmer, and does not have a piece protruding at a 90% angle like the mini does. The case for the screen is approximately 1/4 inch smaller from top to bottom than the mini.  It is slightly smaller across, but only by 1/8 inch.  $15.00

----------


## bratsche

> As far as cost, whatever works for folks. $32? I spent a heck of a lot more than that on dinner with my wife last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by greg_tsam
> 
> 
> This, of course, is relative to your hourly wage and bank account.


Or lack thereof.  $32 is about my personal weekly food expenditure these days.

bratsche

----------

Paul Statman

----------


## greg_tsam

http://www.mandolincafe.com/forum/sh...uner-My-Review

I wrote a review about the micro.  Sadly, it didn't work for me.

----------

